
WebAuthn Demo: Strongly Authenticate Users Without Entering Passwords - indescions_2018
https://webauthn.org/
======
onion2k
I suspect this is just that you've not written anything to detect whether I'm
actually in a position to use webauthn, but this demo doesn't work. I don't
have an authenticator device set up (do I need one?), and your code is saying
"The user agent does not implement a password store." in the console, but as
far as I can tell _as a user_ it's just plain broken.

------
indescions_2018
Link to Draft Spec here:

[https://www.w3.org/TR/webauthn/](https://www.w3.org/TR/webauthn/)

